# Critique TWH



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

If these arent good enough pictures let me know. I will try and take her up on the hard top road tomorrow.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I won't even pretend to know diddly-squat about conformation, but to answer your weight load question, I'm about 5'3, 145lbs and rode a 14.2 ArabianxQH cross western with no problem while he was at my barn. I guess it depends on how much muscling the horse has (he was cute, but a little funky because he had an arabian head, but a QH butt), and I really don't know how serious an issue toeing out is, but you can use that to gauge yourself I suppose?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Has she foundered? Those front hooves look "wavy" with long toes. Whew! What a project you have!! She's a pretty color though- I'll bet the (ah hem) "breeder" is one of the many out there breeding for color at the expense of functional soundness and conformation.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

She hasnt foundered sense we have had her. We changed her diet back in November of 2012 but other than that there have been no changes in her diet. Her feet tend to bulge in that area. Even though the new growth is growing down like its suppose and doesnt show rings once it gets to a certain spot on her hoof it starts bulging and showing rings agains. Im not sure why or how to prevent it. We recently kicked our farrier to the curb because he was 3 weeks late on them and then the second time he was due to come out he did it again! I told him I couldnt wait that I would just have my husband do it.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Omg she looks exactly like my new gelding! Uncanny!

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

he is a TWH too!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

and he is about 14.2 hands tall! and between 7-9 years old.....wow


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The horse put up by the OP is one I hesitated to critique as noted on my other post. 

She is built very down hill and is a weedy sort of animal. She has light bone and is back at the knee. Her hind quarters are weak and she is sickle hocked. Her front feet toe out with the rotation starting up high in the chest. The rotation actually takes a second twist at the fetlock joint. The weight is carried on the inside of the hoof. The front hooves themselves are flat and splayed.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Elana said:


> The horse put up by the OP is one I hesitated to critique as noted on my other post.
> 
> She is built very down hill and is a weedy sort of animal. She has light bone and is back at the knee. Her hind quarters are weak and she is sickle hocked. Her front feet toe out with the rotation starting up high in the chest. The rotation actually takes a second twist at the fetlock joint. The weight is carried on the inside of the hoof. The front hooves themselves are flat and splayed.


Except my geldings front legs do not do that. And my farrier is coming this week for a good trim for him. Like I said I only got him 2 days ago. The mare is in better weight than my gelding is at the moment :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

hisangelonly, The critique was of the OP's (twosexy4myspots) horse, not your horse. 

To critique your horse on this thread would support having it hijacked. 

I critiqued your horse in your thread.


----------

